# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Menga; da ili ne?!?

## ninanuna

Pročitala sam dosta topica na temu stanja žene nakon poroda; prva menga i lohije, pa opet nisam bila sigurna na koji bi ugurala svoje pitanje? 
Molim savjet; rodila sam 21.05, jako veliku bebu (3940 i 53 cm). Osim što su mi radili epi  :Evil or Very Mad:   nisam pukla i nisam bila šivana. Krvarenje je trajalo oko 3 tjedna nakon poroda, a onda su krenule lohije. Od zadnjeg dana kada sam primjetila iscjedak bilo je dva; možda dva i pol tjedna mira. Nakon 6 tjedana od poroda otišla sam na pregled kod ginekologa.Rekao mi je da je sve zatvoreno i da sve uredno izgleda; a onda smo otišli na UZV gdje mi je na desnom jajniku pronašao folikul i najavio zločestu tetu M. To je bilo prošli petak. U ponedjeljak  sam primjetila lagano krvarenje; kombinacija crvenog i smeđeg, ali ništa obilno niti imalo slično mengama prije poroda. Moje pitanje glasi: da li je moguće da je tako oskudno krvarenje; jučer također isto, a danas za sada ništa krenula menga; da li se lohiji mogu još vratiti ili nešto treće?Hvala i ispričavam se na monologu.

----------


## @n@

Moguće je da ti je to menga, itekako. No, vidjet ćeš kroz par dana kako će se razviti situacija, pa ćeš s većom sigurnošću moći reći je li ovo ili ono.   :Wink:

----------


## vještičica

Dojiš li?
M može biti tako oskudna ako dojiš, a ne dojiš noću ili dojiš i dodaješ AD. 
Ja sam imala tako sve dok nismo prešli samo na sisanje, tad je i to jednodnevno krvarenje prestalo. Pravu M sam dobila sa njenih 9-10 mjeseci.

P.S lohije = krvarenje nakon poroda (do 40 dana)

----------


## ninanuna

Da; dojim ali moramo koristiti i AP. S obzirom na neke probleme ( nisu zdravstveni) moji pokušaji da izbacimo AP odnosno da povećam količinu mlijeka za sada nisu uspjeli. Ali neću se predati.
Puno hvala za informacije, jer mi nakon prvog poroda nije bila takva situacija. Mengu sam dobila relativno brzo; gotovo odmah; nisu bile odmah redovite u dan; ali su definitivno bile obilnije. Još jednom hvala!

----------


## vještičica

:Love:  nema frke
ja sam odjurila kod gina kad nije pojavilo 
on je krepao na moje "Imam li podstanara?"  :Laughing:

----------


## ninanuna

Hvala! :D

----------


## L&L0809

eto i mene zabrinute i zbunjene  :?  rodila 31.5., lohije prestale nakon 2 tjedna, prekjucer se pojavio neki smedji iscjedak, jucer isto tako, danas se tusiram i na rucniku ostane "lijep" crveni trag krvi  :? 

iskljucivo dojim, i po danu i po noci, nakon 1. poroda sam M dobila tek nakon 6mj (takodjer iskljucivog dojenja). kaj je moguce da mi je vec sad dosla???

obavila sam prvi pregled kod gin pred 2tj, sve je bilo ok, al me nije gledao ultrazvukom, nego samo vaginalno.

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam mengu dobila 28 dana nakon poroda. Pravu pravcatu mengu i otad je dobivam svakih 28-30 dana. Lohije su mi trajale 12 dana. a do sarinog šestog mjeseca sam isključivo dojila.

----------


## LIMA

Moja mama je rodila i dojila četvero djece, nakon svakog poroda je M dobila isto nakon 28 dana (nije se mogla načuditi tome što sam ja dobila prvu tek nakon skoro 17 mjeseci).

----------


## winnerica

Moja menga je sad opet neredovita, bila kod dr. 10.7. i rekla da je to o.k. jer isključivo dojim

----------


## L&L0809

ovo kod mene je najvjerojatnije M - traje od utorka, valjda ce uskoro prestati. al se samo nadam da ce mi ciklusi biti redoviti, jer bas ne bi tako brzo opet bila trudna.

----------


## ninanuna

L&L0809,sigurna sam da će sve biti OK  :Love:  Kod mene je trajalo tri dana i prestalo.Najvjerojatnije je to i meni bila menga; vidjet ćemo

----------


## L&L0809

malo me brine to kaj sam u utorak i srijedu imala mali iscjedak, a onda kad se krenulo izlijevati ne staje (moram koristiti one velike nocne uloske  :shock: ).

----------


## Sandaaa

cure, pomagajte...

rodila sam 08.02., a prvu menstruaciju dobila 30.06. bila je istog intenziteta kao i sve menstruacije prije trudnoće. 05.08. sam počela krvariti i bila sam uvjerena da sam dobila mengu, ali je to oskudno krvarenje stalo već idući dan. deset dana kasnije oskudno se krvarenje ponovilo i trajalo tri dana. 
može li to imati veze s dojenjem? naime, mi smo početkom 08. mjeseca počeli s dohranom i sukladno tome dojenje se smanjilo.
mislite da bih trebala ići ginekologu?
ima li još netko ovakvo iskustvo?

----------


## uporna

Rodila sam 23.7. i do prije 2 dana izgledalo je da će lohije uskoro prestati (dovoljan je bio dnevni uložak reda radi).
Prije dva dana počela sam krvariti i to kao menga ali bez ikakvih simptoma menge.
Kombiniram izdajanje i AD i dojenje. Još nisam bila na prvom pregledu planiram drugi tjedan.
Da li je moguće da je to menga?

----------


## bodo

Uporna moguće je a i vrlo vjerovatno da ti je stigla menga

----------

